# First Trap Line



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

So finally broke down and bought me a couple traps to try out this year. I've always been interested in trapping but never tried it, outside of setting rabbit traps up when I was younger and catching the neighborhood cats. But that's another story.

Anyways, I bought 2 duke #2 traps to run on the property behind my house since it's easily accessible for me. I'm defiantly in coyote country with all the pictures I get and at least once a week I'm woken up to howling which seems to be right in my yard (and pretty frequently has been, I get more coyote action in my 1 acre yard than I do on stands! Lol) I set the #2s and 1 raccoon trap yesterday. I was hoping to pop a squirrel while I was out to use as bait but didn't see any. So I sat one trap on a trail, the other I made a hole out of sticks to set bait in and sat it up there. Wasn't baited as of last night. The raccoon trap I sat up near my deer feeder. I'm getting ready to go check them, which I only expect to catch a raccoon at the feeder if anything for now. I'm going to bait the "hole trap", will post pictures in a bit, with tuna unless I have a raccoon this morning then he will be bait. I didn't use any cover scent for the traps, only washed them with degreaser soap to remove the oily smell. Didn't know how to stake them in ground so I just took some fencing nails and nailed them to a tree. Not sure if they'll
Hold but I wasn't able to budge them, so I believe they will.

Will update in a few hours on how it goes. And as you can probably tell I'm only doing This for just another reason to get in the woods, nothing major, and possibly catch some predators.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice KH_EKU... this thread is going to be interesting ????. I hope your traps are still there. You might want to check out some earth anchors or drags. Rebar steaks also.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE TRAPPING , YOURE GONNA FIND ITS ADDICTIVE .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Good for you getting out and learning on the fly.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

UPDATE

Struck out this morning. Not too surprising. I added a can of tuna to my hole trap as you see in the picture below. I threw a glove in the picture to give an idea of the size. It's maybe a couple feet back to the can of tuna. I added a log to the front to give them something to step over to try and position a foot exactly where I want it. I done the same to the trap I have set on the trail as well. I poured a little tuna juice on the raccoon trap to give them something to be sniffing around for.

I still feel as if the nails should hold but then again I've been proven wrong before, or so I'm told.... ha

Some things I see right away that I should buy are the earth claws or whatever their name someone recommended, thanks by the way! It was difficult choosing locations when I was limited to having a moderate size tree being nearby. A small shovel seems would be handy as well to bury the traps. I have a tonne if sand, literally a tonne of masonry sand in a large bag, that's not being used I feel I probably would better success with than leaves to cover the traps. A few more traps probably wouldn't hurt me either but I want to get a little more experienced before I invest more.

I also found out pretty quick it's a little harder to set the traps in soft dirt vs my concrete porch lol

Feel free to critique any of my set ups, always willing to learn from some trapping veterans.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I made cubby sets mostly but was targeting marten mostly, anything bigger I fastened the traps to wire and around a tree, used fencing staples alot - 2 inch. Always packed a good hatchet for brushing and loosening up frozen ground. Those fold up shovels that you can get from army surplus are real handy also. The set could have been moved over a bit so as to have the tree on the left used as a back wall, they will come in from behind if they can see in.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

The tree actually extends onto the other side as well and was bigger since it was the base, so that's why I chose that side.

I do not have a hatchet, which is something I need to add to my list. I took a hack saw with me but I'd say I could get more uses out of a hatchet, especially one that doubles as a hammer, and take up less space.

I'm actually anticipating to catch a gray fox that's been showing up a lot the last couple weeks. The wire around the tree actually sounds like a good idea vs a stake in the ground. Thanks for the tip


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope ya catch the fox--- grays are pretty easy to catch-------------> with the amount of tuna your using, I see some skunks and grinners in your future.lol.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok I want to help you so I hope you don't think I'm being a jerk but just a few things I see first off duke traps are ok traps and I have some I use but you need to tune them did you night latch the pans on them?
The dogs on them are stamped and always have a Burr that needs to be filled off and the pan tension needs to be adjusted look on YouTube there are tons of great videos on trap prep 
Ok now you're cubby set is good but I would not use that big of a log for a stepping/guide stick if I use one it's about the size of my thumb 
The bait you're using I think will attract raccoon and grinners maybe a cat also look up on YouTube how to bed a trap k9's are smart and if you're trap is not beded solid and rock they will avoid it or dig it up 
A dirt hole set may work better for you all you need is a steel rod it make the hole drive it in and ream the hole bigger mice make great bait if you trap them they are free I small thing of lure will run about $10 with shipping and you can make many sets with it I hope this helps you good luck and please ask it you have any questions I will try to post so pictures of some k9 sets in this thread for you


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol after I got home I thought I probably should've rationed the tuna. Ah, I don't care, I'll just be happy to catch something.

I set the latch to barely rest on the pan. It took a few tries but I finally tapped each trap to as close to the edge I could without setting it off.

I was afraid of using a small stick that they wouldn't step far. But I'll replace it for a smaller tomorrow if you think that works better.

A house cat wouldn't be out of the question, I've seen 2 there just sitting in the tree stand.

Thanks for the pictures. I've been reading some about hole baiting. May need to try it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

What were the cats sitting in the tree stand for?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great advice pokey, I've never owned duke traps but sounds like a tuneup is needed. The horizontal stick placed in front with some smaller sticks (like toothpick size) placed around leaving the open area (where the trap is) for there foot placement. When I used squirrels for bait placed at the back(usually marten come in) they are focused on the squirrel and the guide sticks would get them every time. Hope this makes sense. Sounds like the house cats will be your first customer.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Fox cover a lot of ground when their on the hunt, and they know every rock and stick in the area. A loud cubby or dirthole set anywhere along their travel route to a hunt area will catch their attention. They have a real good nose, so ya don't really need a heavy scent bait like tuna. Heavy baits tend to attract all the trash animals in an area. The "only" bait I use when I'm trap'in grays out of an area before bobcat season is dry dog food bits. Its a light bait and fox really seem to like it.

Its O.K. to keep your sets 100 yards or more away from a water source--- trash animals frequent wet areas.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Knapper, it's a good deer huntin spot. So maybe, the cats out of the bag?

I'm going to let the traps set until this evening, I'll youTube how to tune them and maybe get that problem solved.

I never thought of dog food, I'll try some of that.

I don't mind catching some trash animals for now, families of raccoons are eating all my deer corn and need to be taken out lol.

Well, I'm heading out now to check the traps. Will post any updates. I'll be disappointed if the tuna didn't bring in at least a raccoon or possum. Or maybe the neighbors cat lol once again thanks for the advice!


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

UPDATE

Nothing in traps. Really surprised a raccoon didn't get into the tuna, oh well. As you can see from the pictures I followed some of y'alls advice. I took the whole can of tuna out of the cubby set and left only a little in the back. I replaced the bigger log with a couple of branches for a guide stick. Tuna can for scale. I took some cables I had and wrapped it tight around the tree and locked it into place in case the fencing nails don't hold.

I moved my trail set onto another trail at an intersection. There was already a branch in the trail so I just sat it across from it. The glove fingertips points to where the trap is, just on the side of the trail. I smeared some tuna on the tree you can see the cable wrapped around. I left the cable exposed intentionally to get some feedback on how others feel about leaving it being seen. I watched a video where a guy sets his traps on the side of trails if there's something that might catch their attention close. He stated, curious but cautious predators typically will stay on the trail but would step just to the edge of it. I sat the rock and other branch on the other side of the tree to maybe entice something to check it out on the side the trap is.

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks good now the waiting game begins


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I see lots of leaves... I don't know how you beded your trap or how many leaves are covering the trap. Now pokeyjeepers top pic looks unnatural to me, the hole size is good, minus the leaf, but the sand ????? His bottom pic looks more natural but the hole is a little large ????. Now your cubby set looks good... you have the trap in front of the sticks?


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the trap just inside the cubby past the sticks. Should it be outside?

The leaves are covering the trap comepletely. I tried to use just enough to keep it as a natural look. I'm going to change out this weekend to sand, meant to do that Sunday. I didn't really bed the traps per say. I just laid them on the ground.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

UPDATE 3

checked traps this evening. I have a trail camera sitting at the cubby set. Had a coyote come by and check it out, but didn't get caught. I took azpredators advice (I think) and sat the trap at the entrance of the cubby in front of the guide sticks. I threw the leaves back on it but it defiantly looks too out of place with the leaves. Didn't have time this evening to cover it with sand so it is what it is for tonight. I assume that coyote won't be getting caught in that setup now, but hopefully another will.

Even though I've came up short, Each trip out has been exciting with just the thought of something being there. I'm wanting to get more traps to better my chances but I'm trying to hold back until I at least catch something other than a raccoon and figure more out about it lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I see lots of leaves... I don't know how you beded your trap or how many leaves are covering the trap. Now pokeyjeepers top pic looks unnatural to me, the hole size is good, minus the leaf, but the sand ? His bottom pic looks more natural but the hole is a little large . Now your cubby set looks good... you have the trap in front of the sticks?


Az that top picture is what was there before I set the trap I took a 12# male fisher in that set 3 days after the set was made I think a badger was digging under that log

Here I moved the log for the dispatch


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

UPDATE 4

Still nothing in traps. I put a little fox pee in cubby set. Hopefully it'll catch something's attention.

Had a bobcat show up on camera last night which is less than 100 yards from both traps. Has me a little excited


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool best thing you can do now as hard as it is would be to keep your distance when checking and leave the set alone some time less is more


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Kentucky law requires you to check traps once every 24 hours. Unfortunately for me it’s nearly dark when I get home in the evenings from work and have to walk at least about 10 yards from each trap to see if it is still set. I’ve been watching a lot of trapping videos and reading, going to make some updates to my sets this weekend and see if that betters my chances


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pokeyjeeper, I wasn't sure if you brought the sand to the set... your second pic tells another story.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

KH_EKU said:


> Kentucky law requires you to check traps once every 24 hours. Unfortunately for me it's nearly dark when I get home in the evenings from work and have to walk at least about 10 yards from each trap to see if it is still set. I've been watching a lot of trapping videos and reading, going to make some updates to my sets this weekend and see if that betters my chances


 Arizona has a daily check, there's really no reason not to check your traps on a daily basis, preferably in the morning imo. As a trapper you need to understand that just about everyone frowns upon trapping in one way or another. You have to be an ethical trapper and have respect for the animals you catch, and avoid non-target animals like the neighborhood dogs and cats. Do your best to be a responsible trapper, and use " best management practices " www.fishwildlife.org/furbearer_bmp.html.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Watch this young man he knows his ????...

Good Luck

https://www.youtube.com/user/trapperstu1990


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Arizona has a daily check, there's really no reason not to check your traps on a daily basis, preferably in the morning imo. As a trapper you need to understand that just about everyone frowns upon trapping in one way or another. You have to be an ethical trapper and have respect for the animals you catch, and avoid non-target animals like the neighborhood dogs and cats. Do your best to be a responsible trapper, and use " best management practices " www.fishwildlife.org/furbearer_bmp.html.


Same rules here in Alberta , daily with footholds but killing devices like snares there is no minimum requirement , however to avoid chews , spoilage and damage from birds I check every other day .


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

UPDATE

So last weekend I finally caught my first raccoon after swapping the tuna with a doughnut. Caught one (or something) the second night with doughnut as well. However the 1 inch fencing nail did not hold. So I lost my dog proof trap. Lesson learned.

I sat the one raccoon in my cubby set. No action at it all week except deer checking it out. I had a coyote on another camera maybe about 30 yards from the cubby and headed in that direction, but didn't get within 10 yards of the cubby. (I have a camera set up on it).

Something dug around trail trap. No camera on it.

I took down both traps today. I've been running deer off in the evenings when I check them, and considering it's still deer season I'm only hurting my deer hunting spot. Going to start back up after deer season goes out in Late January. Thanks everyone for all the advice and tips.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is one reason why I’m waiting until after deer season to trap lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice buck KH_EKU!

Your learning...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hope you Get Him--That's a Beauty*


----------

